# Sisters...How much alike are you?



## Carla (Jan 14, 2017)

I have one sister a couple years older than me and two brothers. My sister and I used to look alike and dress similarly when we were growing up. When in our teens, I was often mistaken for her. She told me to wave back to any of her friends that waved to me so that people didn't think she was stuck up.

She moved to Florida twenty-five years ago with her husband. #1 brother and SIL live half-way in between in NC. Each year on our birthdays we exchange cards and almost every year, my sister and I select the exact same card to send to them. This year we picked the same card to send to my SIL whose birthday is today. Both cards arrived today. We also call each other--when I tried calling her, my sister had just called so we even called at the same time. This always blows my brother and SIL away.

Do you have a sister with whom you think alike? Guess I've never thought a whole lot about it because it's been this way most our lives. Just wondering how common this might be?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Jan 14, 2017)

That would be really cool. I have two half sisters I have never met, so I can't speak to that.

 I have 2 sisters I grew up with. None of us are ANYTHING alike. Both of my sisters hate each other & I am the one in the middle that speaks to both. It's weird. I won't let either of them talk to me about the other one. I'll just say " The problems between the two of you are not going to be my problem, so don't talk to me about it."


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 14, 2017)

I have one sister and she is 2 yrs older then me. Growing up we were completely different. I was the one with the mouth and she was the quiet one. I also was the one that would protect her if anyone bothered her. Now that we are much older we are like twins. We always feel the same way about things and in all our life have never had an argument. In my eyes my sister is perfect. That's the only difference I can think of because I don't feel like I am as perfect as my sister.


----------



## Carla (Jan 14, 2017)

That's great, Sassycakes. I wonder sometimes if some of it is genetics or environmental or both. I can't remember any arguments either except maybe when we were really young. She was the one protective of me. She even held my hand at the cemetery when my husband died.


----------



## Carla (Jan 14, 2017)

BlunderWoman said:


> That would be really cool. I have two half sisters I have never met, so I can't speak to that.
> 
> I have 2 sisters I grew up with. None of us are ANYTHING alike. Both of my sisters hate each other & I am the one in the middle that speaks to both. It's weird. I won't let either of them talk to me about the other one. I'll just say " The problems between the two of you are not going to be my problem, so don't talk to me about it."



It does seem more common when there are more than two girls for some reason. However, I have two SIL's that have sisters so completely different-like opposites. One wasn't talking to the other for years. I find that sad. Hope your two sisters can make amends if not for their sake but for you and the rest of your family. You are wise to refuse to take sides.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 16, 2017)

I have two younger sisters and although there was tension in the house while we were teens, we are all good friends as adults.  We each grew up to live very different lives and live in different states but can talk to each other for hours on the phone.  Most importantly, when it comes to family discussions and decisions, we are almost always in agreement and are willing to compromise.  

Several of my friends are jealous and wish they had that rapport.  I can say, I certainly appreciate it!  I have tried to raise my sons that way too - individual men but friends, knowing they may need each other as adults.


----------



## jujube (Jan 16, 2017)

I have three biological sisters and two more who God saw fit to add to our family.  The four of us biological sisters look and act like we were left by four different milkmen.  You could not get four people less alike who sprung from the same genes.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 16, 2017)

Totally different, my sister is just like Hyacinth Bucket on the TV series, I am exactly the opposite.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 16, 2017)

Carla said:


> That's great, Sassycakes. I wonder sometimes if some of it is genetics or environmental or both. I can't remember any arguments either except maybe when we were really young. She was the one protective of me. She even held my hand at the cemetery when my husband died.



I am so happy to hear about a good relationship between sisters. I don't know what I would do without my sister. I love her so much and she is my best friend. I have a son and a daughter and her son's are like my son's brother's and her Daughter's are like sisters to my daughter. I feel truly Blessed.


----------



## DaveA (Jan 16, 2017)

I can't speak for myself (obviously) but we have three daughters and a son (all now in their late 50's)  All live nearby and inter-act much of the time, as do their kids.  Each year they go up to our daughter Nancy's cottage in Maine, for a "girls only" week-end.  They always include my son's wife and  refer to her as a sister instead of SIL.  It makes us very happy in our later years to see such camaraderie amongst all of the girls, including their SIL.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Aug 7, 2020)

My sister is 11 yrs older than me but we are close.  She is a neat freak.  I'm not a slob but I can put up with a lot more than her as far as chaos (maybe that's why I had the six kids and not her?!  hahahaha).


----------



## AnnieA (Aug 7, 2020)

Love mine and we're close but she's the 'older sister' though I actually am in age.  She's neat, I'm messy.  She places much more value on social appearances than I do.  She likes symmetrical, I like asymmetrical;  we shared an apartment when we moved to the city in our 20s and the fireplace mantle and how pictures were hung were issues lol.


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 7, 2020)

jujube said:


> I have three biological sisters and two more who God saw fit to add to our family.  The four of us biological sisters look and act like we were left by four different milkmen.  You could not get four people less alike who sprung from the same genes.


that's how my sisters and I all are.. completely different to look at , in personality and in nature... in fact one of my brothers and I  were always mistaken for twins when we were little kids, but  everyone is always really surprised when I introduce my sisters because we couldn't look less alike...


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 7, 2020)

My only sister is 3 years younger and we have always been close....even closer now since Mum passed away
There is only the two of us and we talk or text often and visit regularly and most times we know what the other is thinking


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 7, 2020)

Carla said:


> That's great, Sassycakes. I wonder sometimes if some of it is genetics or environmental or both. I can't remember any arguments either except maybe when we were really young. She was the one protective of me. She even held my hand at the cemetery when my husband died.


*
Carla, when my sisters husband passed away I was heartbroken. My Husband was close to my BIL too,so after my BIL passed away my husband became to my sisters kids their second Dad. Until today each of her children adore my husband and all he does for them.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2020)

My mother and I thought alike and of each other at the same time and would call each other at the same time.  My sister and I differ, though.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 7, 2020)

I’m sisterless and somewhat jealous.


----------



## hellomimi (Aug 7, 2020)

I have one sister, am four yrs older than her. She's a domestic goddess, I'm not. I'm an alpha woman, she's omega. Nevertheless, we have risen above our differences as we matured. We got each other's back no matter what.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 12, 2020)

My sister was 8 years older than me.  She always wanted to be a wife and mother.  When we were kids she had pictures of babies on the walls of our shared bedroom.  She married at 16.  She never had a job outside the home.  When I was 8 I wanted to be just like her.  But I watched what her choices did to her and decided it was not for me.  I was intellectual.  She was not.  After a stint in a bad marriage I went to college and earned a degree.  She thought the education was for nothing.   She died at the age of 64 of breast cancer caused by her hormone replacement therapy.  I miss her, even though we had our differences.  She's been gone for some time.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 12, 2020)

I have 2 half-sisters .. 10 yrs. and 3 yrs. older than me. The eldest, I see rarely. The other, I am close to. We shared an apartment for a few years in my early 20's. She is a Martha Stewart type - can do anything and everything well.


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 18, 2020)

*I just came across a picture of my sister and my daughter from about 3 yrs ago. My daughter adores my sister and I can't blame her because  I adore my sister too.
*


----------



## Lewkat (Aug 18, 2020)

1 sister, much younger and totally different from me.


----------

